# Phase 2, Lazy 7 farms breeding loft.



## newtopidgeons (Mar 11, 2011)

Started phase 2, in search of young bird I have been gifted a few pairs. I dont want them in my racing loft, nor in a shed. So the get thier own loft and aviary. No trap.








Im glad I didnt paint it yet now. Got more paint too, just had to match and mix oops paint.


----------



## spirit wings (Mar 29, 2008)

well you must be very dedicated to let the loft cover up a window in your house!...


----------



## RaginCajun (Mar 26, 2011)

nice Chad, very nice !!!


----------



## Shadybug Lofts (Mar 13, 2010)

Put big windows in the back, and sit in the house and watch your birds.


----------



## g0ldenb0y55 (Dec 23, 2008)

And there it is....upgrading already!


----------



## Shadybug Lofts (Mar 13, 2010)

Should have just built a bigger loft at the beginning.


----------



## newtopidgeons (Mar 11, 2011)

Shadybug Lofts said:


> Should have just built a bigger loft at the beginning.


I know, but better late than never.
And for the window there is another one in that guest room anyway.


----------



## newtopidgeons (Mar 11, 2011)

Making progress.


----------



## spirit wings (Mar 29, 2008)

nice!... wish my lawn looked as good as yours..


----------



## newtopidgeons (Mar 11, 2011)

spirit wings said:


> nice!... wish my lawn looked as good as yours..


Its only an old cow field and it grows like hay as well.


----------



## spirit wings (Mar 29, 2008)

newtopidgeons said:


> Its only an old cow field and it grows like hay as well.


my horses would love it!... looks great for an old cow field.. sometimes those are the nicest places..


----------



## The_Dirteeone (Apr 18, 2010)

I did the same thing you did.I thought 12 pigeons would be plenty,so I added on to red rose,then built seperate breeder loft,then another.80 pigeons later,I still wish I had built 1 big one.I luckily got all the wood free from work,so I did it phase at a time.My wife would have killed me if I had spent a grand on lumber.


----------



## Wingsonfire (Dec 22, 2009)

newtopidgeons said:


> Making progress.


You need to get over here and help me for a few days  Looking nice..


----------



## newtopidgeons (Mar 11, 2011)

Thanks everyone, Wingsonfire Ive never been to Texas.


----------



## RaginCajun (Mar 26, 2011)

I see you left half the bricks sticking out again, planning another addition ?? lol


----------



## RodSD (Oct 24, 2008)

RaginCajun said:


> I see you left half the bricks sticking out again, planning another addition ?? lol


Hahaha! You noticed that one! Loft is never ending. You either fix it, renovate it, or add another one.


----------



## NayNay (Mar 16, 2011)

> Put big windows in the back, and sit in the house and watch your birds.


That would be awesome! I am laying the foundation for my loft- going bigger than my original plan to avoid having to add on. It'll be 7x11, and positioned so I can see the birds when I am doing dishes, or from my bedroom window. 
I have also considered a "pigeon cam" just for fun- but also to make sure no vermin get in. I learned a lot about keeping vermin out from having to fix my chicken coop in response to raccoon attacks- but ya never know! I'll for sure have my nerf gun handy for the first couple of flights in case the hawks show up.


----------



## newtopidgeons (Mar 11, 2011)

RaginCajun said:


> I see you left half the bricks sticking out again, planning another addition ?? lol


More than likely, atleast before I have old birds.


----------



## newtopidgeons (Mar 11, 2011)

NayNay said:


> I have also considered a "pigeon cam" just for fun- but also to make sure no vermin get in.


If you get a wifi camera you can even stream to the net and look in your loft from anywere.


----------



## newtopidgeons (Mar 11, 2011)

Now back to only needing paint.
I love it twice as much now.


----------



## RaginCajun (Mar 26, 2011)

Nice !!! VERY NICE !!!


----------



## newtopidgeons (Mar 11, 2011)

Thank you, very much


----------



## Skyeking (Jan 17, 2003)

Looks nice and cozy!


----------



## newtopidgeons (Mar 11, 2011)

Thank you, I hope the birds feel the same.


----------



## NayNay (Mar 16, 2011)

It's nice how you got them snugged up tight- pretty darn seamless.
Pigeon webcam- that's the ticket! Esp when we get to the point where there are babies hatching!


----------



## billyr70 (Jun 11, 2009)

Looks very nice. Way to go..


----------



## newtopidgeons (Mar 11, 2011)

Thanks everyone


----------



## Wingsonfire (Dec 22, 2009)

Looking good my friend, keep up the good work


----------

